# Regional variations?



## Royalflush (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi, I used Freeview with my previous S1 box and received the local BBC programming (inc, news) from London. 

Since the change over to VM Tivo I am stuck with getting local BBC programs from BBC South which are of much less interest.

Does anyone know if it is possible to set my local BBC region back to London?
Thx


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No. But you will find that "BBC England" on channel....erm... I forget ... is the London feed


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Both BBC1 AD and BBC1 England - are actually BBC1 London.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah, but I assumed the OP wouldn't want the AD version


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

cwaring said:


> Yeah, but I assumed the OP wouldn't want the AD version


It wouldn't make any difference unless you select the AD audio.


----------



## Royalflush (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks both, this is great news


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

The non-AD version is on channel 861.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

But you can still tune to the AD version and not get AD unless you ask for it


----------

